# Auto to Manual Transmission swap problems



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, I posted this in the auto to manual swap that's stickied but i need a response soon.

I'm finishing up this swap, and right now Ive ran into a snag. I have a good starter with a good solenoid with a good ignition switch. I can get the starter to turn over by shorting the two terminals on the back of the solenoid but it cant be stopped by the ignition key, only by removing the ground from the battery.

The starter will do nothing when turning the key, so the only thing i can think of is a Park/neutral switch or a clutch switch.

When i put the clutch pedal in i could only find one plug wrapped in the harness behind the fuse panel, its the right plug for the pedal but there are two plugs on the pedal. is there another plug for it back there? and can this cause nothing to happen when trying to start it?

Also on the far driver side of the manual transmisson there is a two prong plug what is this for? reverse light? should i get the wiring harness for it?


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

just ground it out and bypass the pedal entirely. =).


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

19sentra88 said:


> just ground it out and bypass the pedal entirely. =).


Ive tried it and it seems that its not a clutch pedal even though i cant find the other switch. So it seems there's a neutral/park switch. i have looked in my Haynes manual and i am unable to figure out where it is by there diagram.


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

sounds like you need a fuse-block diagram


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

Fixed it! it was nothing that i thought it might be. I neglected to plug in the Black/pink - Black/yellow wire that plugs into the spade on the solenoid (thought it was a ground)


----------

